# Creepy Girl Ad



## xotoxi (Dec 31, 2010)

I've always liked this one...









But I didn't know that the girl is REAL!


----------



## Oddball (Dec 31, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tv0S2gzcEeU[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## uscitizen (Dec 31, 2010)

Ahh when the simple things pleased children.  Now she would have to have a Cell phone, Xbox and laptop.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Jeremy (Dec 31, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Ahh when the simple things pleased children.  Now she would have to have a Cell phone, Xbox and laptop.



...and a boob job.


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## xotoxi (Dec 31, 2010)

Jeremy said:


>



Hyperthyroid Girl!


----------



## Valerie (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## xotoxi (Dec 31, 2010)

*FUCK YEAH!!!
*




*TINY SHIT ROCKS!!!*​


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 31, 2010)

Valerie said:


>


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## xotoxi (Dec 31, 2010)

Pedophile with abs.


----------



## Valerie (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## xotoxi (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Valerie (Dec 31, 2010)

xotoxi said:


>





OK, that's creepy!


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## xotoxi (Dec 31, 2010)

You don't want to know what he'll do if you don't make him a sammich.


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 31, 2010)

Valerie said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Or...is it sexy???


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 31, 2010)

Jeremy said:


>


----------



## Trajan (Dec 31, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> I've always liked this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but its in CELLOPHANE!!!!!!


----------



## Valerie (Dec 31, 2010)

xotoxi said:


>






I can't see this one...


----------



## Trajan (Dec 31, 2010)

hummm, I am teeing up season 3 of Mad Men.....


----------



## Valerie (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## xotoxi (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Jeremy (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## kwc57 (Dec 31, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> *FUCK YEAH!!!
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That isn't what your wife said.


----------



## Trajan (Dec 31, 2010)

and....this wouldn't be complete without...


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Trajan (Dec 31, 2010)

xotoxi said:


>



creepy.


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Valerie (Dec 31, 2010)

Jeremy said:


>





  They threw the baby out with the bath water...?


----------



## Valerie (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Jeremy (Dec 31, 2010)

xotoxi said:


>





xotoxi said:


>


----------



## Trajan (Dec 31, 2010)

because its so you!


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 31, 2010)

Jeremy said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I dunno what happened!


----------



## Trajan (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 31, 2010)

I thought panties were only for girls.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## xotoxi (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Valerie (Dec 31, 2010)

Sherry said:


> I thought panties were only for girls.





  The original "pull-ups"!


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 31, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



Is your internets plugged in?


----------



## Valerie (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Blagger (Dec 31, 2010)

Pffft...

I'll see your girl who looks like she'd slit your throat for a shilling...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEVbSB2vz_8"]... And raise you with one of our less subtle drink-driving awareness ads. And a word of advice: don't hold any hot drinks for the duration of this clip.[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEa8j98eR9g"]And something for all the family. Buckle-up.[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Valerie (Dec 31, 2010)

Sherry said:


>





  OMG, was that a real ad or a joke...?


----------



## Sherry (Dec 31, 2010)

Valerie said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



13 Vintage Ads That Would Be Banned Today: Pics, Videos, Links, News


----------



## Valerie (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm still going with the creepy girl theme...


----------



## Valerie (Dec 31, 2010)

This ad is just weird...









A Hair dryer ad from 'Teen Mag, December 1972.


----------



## Blagger (Dec 31, 2010)

The Wii-job. Currently being trialled in Holland:


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 31, 2010)

Valerie said:


> I'm still going with the creepy girl theme...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/148542-creepy-girl-ad.html#post3148926


----------



## Blagger (Dec 31, 2010)

Valerie said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Probably a joke, since Japanese men aren't really known for their hairy arms.


----------



## Sallow (Dec 31, 2010)

Trajan said:


> and....this wouldn't be complete without...



RIP: Marilyn Chambers.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 31, 2010)

Swagger said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



It's not weird at ALL that you know the physical distinctions between men of assorted nationalities.


----------



## Valerie (Dec 31, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...





Paulie, it's not weird _at all_ that you're wearing pantyhose in your new avatar!


----------



## Blagger (Dec 31, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



That's a bit rich, coming from the nation so obsessed with British dental hygiene, or lack of (supposedly). No, it's a well known fact that Japanese men lack a masculine mane of hair on their chests. Much like with the French lacking any balls.


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 31, 2010)

http://s-ak.buzzfed.com/static/enhanced/web03/2010/10/18/6/enhanced-buzz-10310-1287396370-1.jpg


----------



## Valerie (Dec 31, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> http://s-ak.buzzfed.com/static/enhanced/web03/2010/10/18/6/enhanced-buzz-10310-1287396370-1.jpg






   In contrast.........


----------



## kwc57 (Dec 31, 2010)

Sallow said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > and....this wouldn't be complete without...
> ...



Did she choke to death?


----------



## Valerie (Dec 31, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still going with the creepy girl theme...
> ...






She sorta reminds me of Bindy Irwin.


----------



## Trajan (Dec 31, 2010)

Sherry said:


> I thought panties were only for girls.



verrrry creepy.


----------

